
Rice is for dinner, not repair - jedberg
https://www.ifixit.com/News/rice-is-for-dinner-not-repair
======
javagram
Rice is also full of dust and small particles which are surely not good for
your electronics.

On the other hand, iFixit’s proposed solution of disassembling the device and
washing it with alcohol is not going to work for an iPhone or any other
sealed, glued device with special security screws, unless you already have a
full repair kit in your home and ready to go when the water accident happens.

~~~
viraptor
> Rice is also full of dust and small particles which are surely not good for
> your electronics.

More than pockets, dust/grease on your hands, whatever's in your hair while
you call, etc? The phone is surrounded by so much dirt, I'm not sure rice
would make a difference.

------
bryal
> We have done nothing but experienced temporary luck.

This feels a lot like all the "experts" saying that baking a dead graphics
card in the oven couldn't possibly fix it, even though many individuals have
found that it actually works (at least temporarily). I fixed a card this way
once, and it didn't stop working before I upgraded to a better card a year
later.

Maybe Jessa Jones is right and I'm just imagining things, but it really feels
like rice works better than nothing when trying to save water-exposed
electronics. I'm not sure I can accept this appeal to authority without proof.
I want statistics! Does anyone know of any empirical studies on the subject?

~~~
Wowfunhappy
I don't forsee anyone doing randomized controlled trials on something like
this.

That wet sponge experiment they referenced seemed pretty darn convincing to
me.

------
guilhas
It worked on my phone. Fell on the toilet, shut it down immediately, put in
rice for 12h. You can clearly see the rice getting moistened gradually around
the phone. Maybe it would have worked anyway, but I would still do the same.

------
gaspoweredcat
while by no means perfect or in any way a real alternative for a proper strip
and clean its far more effective to use silica gel (commonly and cheaply
available as crystal cat litter) should be no real need to bury it either just
sit it on a piece of cloth in a tupperware box full of the crystal, pop the
lid on and put it somewhere warm

personally i both have the tools and the experience to do a proper repair
should such a thing happen but my phone is waterproof anyway

another potentially more out there solution may be to dunk it in isopropyl
alcohol which should mix with the very small amount of water and allow it to
evaporate more easily but it may also stain the casing or the lcd and also
isnt really ideal with the battery connected

~~~
paxys
Oh man, does your keyboard not have punctuation?

~~~
ianamartin
Probably an Apple laptop.

